# New apprentice!



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

DFW is booming. Have you checked with your local IBEW? Are you green or do you have some experience?


----------



## Steepllama (Dec 6, 2016)

In the electrician field I'm green, construction in general I have a lot of experience, currently a surveyor for an excavating company!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy the ride here.

http://www.ibew20.org/default.aspx

Section 7.02. Employee's Tool List
(a). Journeymen shall be required to furnish the following
tools:
1 pair Klein side-cutting pliers 7" or larger
1 pair 6" long nose pliers
1 pair 6" diagonals
2 pair Channel-lock or gas pliers
1 pair Tin snips
1 voltage tester (Wiggins or similar)
1 straight claw hammer
1 3/4" cold chisel
1 set of 4 screw drivers
1 set of 3 Phillips screw drivers
1 Plumb bob
1 center punch
1 keyhole saw
1 level - torpedo or larger
1 adjustable tri-square 10" or 12" blade
1 6' wooden rule or 25' tape measure
1 6/32 tap and drill for same**
1 1/4" tap and drill for same**
1 drill for 6/32 bolt**
1 drill for 8/32 bolt**
1 drill for 10/24**
I drill for 1/4 bolt**
1 tap wrench
1 adj. hacksaw frame
I 10" half round file
1 50'or 100'steel tape
1 chalk line
I 8" or 10" crescent wrench
1 complete set Allen-head wrenches 5/8" inclusive
1 flashlight
I awl
1 pocketknife
1 pencil
1 copy of National Electrical code, latest edition
1 tool pouch and/or hand tray

**To be replaced by contractor when broken

(b). Journeymen may furnish other similar, inexpensive
tools (excluding power tools) but shall not be required
to do so.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. You're in a good place. Best of success with your career.


----------



## Steepllama (Dec 6, 2016)

Really appreciate it!


----------



## Steepllama (Dec 6, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> Welcome to the forum. You're in a good place. Best of success with your career.


Thank you! Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome, go apply at your local union hall :thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Steepllama said:


> In the electrician field I'm green, construction in general I have a lot of experience, currently a surveyor for an excavating company!


I did some surveying early in my career. Property survey and testing.
I started out as a Rodman then got a chance to do the instrument mans job.
Lots of fun, outside, no one bothering or looking over your shoulder.
Learned how to swing a sledgehammer with one hand accurately.
I understand a licensed surveyor can make big money. That's what I heard.

It was after this job I got into the apprenticeship program.


----------



## Steepllama (Dec 6, 2016)

Is it better to go union or open shop?


----------



## Steepllama (Dec 6, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> Steepllama said:
> 
> 
> > In the electrician field I'm green, construction in general I have a lot of experience, currently a surveyor for an excavating company!
> ...


Yeah, not tooting my own horn but I'm accurate one handed with a 16 lb sledge. See, I've done it for a little over 2.5 years now and it's not something I can see myself doing in the next 5 years. Definitely always been interested in electrical stuff and that definitely sparks my interest a lot more so definitely want to get started in it, just right now I'm having trouble finding a job in the trade but hopefully I get one soon. Don't want to put it off to long!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Steepllama said:


> Is it better to go union or open shop?


As a newb? Union. Good electricians can do just as well non-union if they know how to negotiate.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!

You might want to read the Pro Winner Forum (way at the bottom).

These guys were voted in by ET members and their Bio's are all fantastic.

Anyone just getting into this business will benefit greatly by their terrific paths to success.


----------

